# keine Werte vom PHP



## Joob (1. Nov 2018)

bekomme plötzlich nur noch <br /> vom PHP

Ich habe das PHP getestet, dies liefert alle Daten. Ich habe das in einer DebugDatei mit getrackt.

Folgender Code: 

```
public String getStringDataFromPHP(String urlAndPHPFile, String para) throws MalformedURLException, IOException {
           
            String result = "";
            URL url = new URL(urlAndPHPFile);
            HttpURLConnection baseCon = (HttpURLConnection) url.openConnection();
            baseCon.setRequestMethod("POST");
            baseCon.setDoOutput(true);
            baseCon.setDoInput(true);               

            OutputStream OS = baseCon.getOutputStream();
            BufferedWriter bw = new BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(OS, "UTF-8"));

            bw.write(para);
            bw.flush();
            bw.close();
            OS.close();
           
            BufferedReader BR = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(baseCon.getInputStream(),"UTF-8"));
            result = BR.readLine();
           
            BR.close();
            baseCon.disconnect();
           
            return result;
        }
```

Habt Ihr eine Idee, das hat alles funktioniert und wie gesagt das PHP Script wird ausgeführt und liefert auch Daten. 
Ich habe keine Idee was das sein kann.
Als Hoster habe ich square7 die haben sich mit bplaced verbunden. Den ersten Tag lief auch alles aber seit gestern nicht mehr.


----------



## fhoffmann (1. Nov 2018)

Du liest ja auch nur die erste Zeile.
Versuche es doch mit:

```
String line;
while(line = BR.readLine() != -1) {
  result += line;
}
```


----------



## Joob (1. Nov 2018)

Ja das stimmt, es wird aber auch nur eine Zeile vom PHP ausgegeben.


----------



## mihe7 (2. Nov 2018)

Probiers mal mit `curl -i -d "daten" url`. Falls Du mit Windows unterwegs bist: https://curl.haxx.se/download.html.


----------

